

Impossible Mission by Krisztián Tóth is a JavaScript remake of the C64 classic - mdaniel
http://impossible-mission.krissz.hu/

======
ssdsa
Very nice! There's also a JavaScript remake of the classic C64 game "Boulder
Dash" by the same author: <http://boulderdash.krissz.hu/> It even comes with a
Construction Kit.

